# What's the process involved in introduction?



## Ann-Maree (Sep 21, 2017)

What's the process involved in introducing 2 snakes? 
Iv seen plenty of photos of one person holding a couple of snakes. Is there any risk to them ? 
Not asking for breeding & lm not particularly interested in holding 2 at once ... unless it's fine, but having them both out at the same time might be ok sometimes. 
... l have a juvinile Spotted Python & Albino Darwin just interested in snakes dynamics.


----------



## Buggster (Sep 21, 2017)

Depends the individual snakes. 
You don't want to be handling snakes that have a large size difference together as the larger one may mistake the smaller one for food. Some species of snakes are more geared towards eating other reptiles, so you'd want to watch them.

Two of my snakes are 100% chill. they'll ignore each other completely- I try to make sure they don't come into too much direct contact as it may intice a feeding response (wrapping around). If either of them are being flighty I don't risk it. They get sunned together but that's about it. My other snake is very flightly and nervous, so whenever I'm handling him it's 100% him with no distractions.

Snakes aren't like dogs- they won't 'socialise' with one another, and they don't want anything to do with another snake unless they're breeding.

Biggest risk of handling multiple snakes is spreading infections/viruses/mites through your collection


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 21, 2017)

I only do 1 snake at a time and wash in between



Ann-Maree said:


> What's the process involved in introducing 2 snakes?
> Iv seen plenty of photos of one person holding a couple of snakes. Is there any risk to them ?
> Not asking for breeding & lm not particularly interested in holding 2 at once ... unless it's fine, but having them both out at the same time might be ok sometimes.
> ... l have a juvinile Spotted Python & Albino Darwin just interested in snakes dynamics.


the darwin might just like to eat your spotted


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Sep 22, 2017)

for a second i thought introduce two species of snakes into the country, expecting to see the words "ball python" and "cornsnake" to show up.


----------



## Ann-Maree (Sep 22, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> for a second i thought introduce two species of snakes into the country, expecting to see the words "ball python" and "cornsnake" to show up.


Nooo lol l may be a newbie but smuggling is not on my list of things to do XD



dragonlover1 said:


> I only do 1 snake at a time and wash in between


Thanks, we wash between snakes as well ... didn't want the spotted to smelll the darwin and become more nervous.



Buggster said:


> Depends the individual snakes.
> You don't want to be handling snakes that have a large size difference together as the larger one may mistake the smaller one for food. Some species of snakes are more geared towards eating other reptiles, so you'd want to watch them.
> 
> Two of my snakes are 100% chill. they'll ignore each other completely- I try to make sure they don't come into too much direct contact as it may intice a feeding response (wrapping around). If either of them are being flighty I don't risk it. They get sunned together but that's about it. My other snake is very flightly and nervous, so whenever I'm handling him it's 100% him with no distractions.
> ...


Thank you .. great information! With these 2 looks like the best thing to do is carry on with what's working


----------

